# Sahuayo



## Kbris (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi All: I'm checking out rentals in the Lake Chapala area in early April and was wondering if Sahuayo was city worth considering. I know that it is not a place where a lot of ex-pats congregate, but I'm wondering if a small ex-pat community exists there. Wiki and encyclopedia-wise it looks like an interesting place. If any of you have spent time in Sahuayo or have a good knowledge of the city, I'd love to hear about your experience. I'm not too worried that it's "real" Mexico, as I have a fair handle on the language and am very comfortable with the culture and the people.
Your input is appreciated.

Thanks, KBris


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I have driven through Sahuayo and Jiquilpan a few times and both have interested me. Unfortunately, I haven't explored in any detail. Sahuayo seems an agricultural center and, possibly, a tile making center. Jiquilpan appears to be smaller and to have an active university of some sort. Perhaps others may know more. I expect the weather would be much more 'variable' than the north shore of Lake Chapala due to the arrangements of the mountains, lake and prevailing winds.


----------

